# Specv Gauges and JDM headlights?



## 04specvnismo (Jan 7, 2007)

Where Can I get the silver rings around the gauges it self? There was a site out that I could order them but I cant find it anymore, Also the grey is there a insert or is painting something ill need to do? Also I was searching on ebay and I found replacement JDM Projector Headlights for 04-06 sentras price was $149, I was wondering if someone has a website where I can buy these from.
Please let me know 
Thanks


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

+1 on where to find the JDM lights for 04+


----------



## 04specvnismo (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a friend @ vividracing looking into these ill keep you updated also any news on the silver rings around the gauges?


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

First, good luck finding " JDM " headlights for your spec-v, considering this is a USDM only car.

Second, screw the trim rings, where do I get those gauges!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Those look to be 02-03 gauges. 04-06 gauges have a larger trip odometer. Still they pretty damn nice though.


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice gauges! I hate to break it down to ya, but there are no JDM headlights available or JDM anything. The B-15 is not a Japan Car. sorry.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> Those look to be 02-03 gauges. 04-06 gauges have a larger trip odometer. Still they pretty damn nice though.


My friend has an 02 with all of the bells and wistles and he hasnt seen these gauges either. Anybody know where they can be found?


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

saint0421 said:


> Those look to be 02-03 gauges. 04-06 gauges have a larger trip odometer. Still they pretty damn nice though.


I see what you mean about the odometer though. Mine is deffinately bigger.


----------



## Timmah603 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a company, I believe Gemico, looking into fabing a kit for the rings. If somone can give me the measurements of all of the gauges I can speed things up a bit. I need all four. I got into an argument with a pole with mine, and I am fixing it at an offsite location, and dont have access right now. They will also look into the silver plate as soon as I can send a schematic. If and when we can get this rolling a group buy may be in our best interests. Let me know where you stand. Price breaks at 6 and 12 for both.


----------



## Zippo (Mar 23, 2006)

i'd be down to get a set of the chrome rings.


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

*headlights*

i took the greybezel cover off the gauge cluster and painted it with some $15 a can paint and that worked fine so the grey bezel cover is now black and the only headlights i know of are euro style not JDM, b15chick told me about them when i asked, and they are at a hell of a good deal, the dealer cost is $255 each headlight, i paid $215 for both coz i have a hook-up and they are factory repalcement, so 150 for both aftermarket is almost a steal.

X3|Racing .: Euro Headlights - 00-03 NISSAN SENTRA EURO HEADLIGHTS - JDM BLACK
that is the link but its at x3racing.com if it doesnt work


----------

